# Is ACS Assessment valid for Newzealand ?



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi All

Iam sure this would be of less interest to many, but just wondering whether to apply for Newzealand EOI, is ACS assessment enough?

Probably I think ANZSCO is Australia and Newzealand job code, so it should be valid for both Australia and Newzealand. Any ideas ?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's a similar post that has some info re: Oz ACS and NZ:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/40392-acs-newzealand.html


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Iam sure this would be of less interest to many, but just wondering whether to apply for Newzealand EOI, is ACS assessment enough?
> 
> Probably I think ANZSCO is Australia and Newzealand job code, so it should be valid for both Australia and Newzealand. Any ideas ?


From what I have read so far across different sites, ACS is not valid for NZ immigration. NZ have their own assessment authority called NZQA which does the assessment. Please check the below link for more details:

Get international qualifications recognised for immigration » NZQA


----------

